# Vapecon 2017 AYES and NAYES



## KZOR (28/8/17)

Was wondering if anyone would also be willing to share their positive and negative aspects regarding this years Vapecon.

AYES :
1) Thought the organization was fantastic (GZ ecigssa team) 
2) Great variety of vendors and their respective specials
3) Outside area was wonderful and seating was ample.
4) More than sufficient events and give-aways to keep vapers smiling
5) Never waited long for food or beverages.
6) Build-up (threads regarding specials and information) was spot-on.
7) The friendly greetings/chats from ecigssa members  (AWESOME) 

NAYES :
1) Few mobile toilets needed
2) Very small ecigssa member ratio to attendees
3) Expected more of a family vibe
4) Missed out on most of the give-aways and comps as I was regarded as a staff member
5) No chance to have a sit-down chat with guys like @Silver and @Rob Fisher because they were busy as hell making things run as smooth as it did. 
6) No brandy 
7) Congestion so missed out on all the great specials but that is a personal problem since I hate waiting in lines.

So all-in-all I think it was a huge success and @Silver and the ecigssa team thanks for giving me the opportunity to attend this years Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/8/17)

I wont mind slotting in my 2c

Ayes:
awesome vibe, lineup and music
enjoyed all the eats and drinks variety
hazeworks gave out water which was such a help during the shopping rush
ALL THE FREE COTTON!!!
meeting Wayne Walker

Nayes:
Someone promised boerie rolls for the que which was MIA
98% of vendors not stocking the Wismec RX Gen3
Large stands used as marketing not selling forcing the Vapeking and Vapecartel stands to be swamped

all in all i had a great time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/8/17)

*Ayes*
Fantastic all round - all aspects well manged and run. I thoroughly enjoyed it all but:

*Nayes*
_*Limited DIY* _
2 specialist DIY vendors present with one selling one or two items and the other not selling at all. I understand the complexities involved with selling concentrates - but for me, and many other DIY'ers (who do not buy commercial juice), it was a bit "hollow" as most of the stands flogged juice, juice and more juice. I'm sure with a bit of planning we can elevate DIY next year... We will gladly provide some guidance/input to the vendors if needed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Thanks for starting this thread @KZOR 

I am just recovering slowly from a very busy and tough past few weeks  

Am going to keep an eye on this thread. These types of commments are very helpful! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/8/17)

Vapecon for me was epic.
I think the fact that I was well prepared with knowing what I wanted where helped a great deal. When we arrived we were maybe nr 100 or so. So by the time we got in I send the wife to Vapeking and I went to Vaperite. And we got everything on both lists.

*Ayes*
1. Meeting all the guys in the queue with us, loved the fact that we connected like old friends.
2. Epic Specials and friendly staff in most of the cases.
3. Good food
4. Being there so early helped with superb parking
5. Streaky cotton for a year it seems, and I must say it works for me
6. Meeting the guy from Cuttwood. ( Can't recall his name ) very pleasant person
7. Meeting @Oupa also a great guy
8. Sticking to my no new hardware rule... Well mostly.
9. Must just comment Hardwick's on Calamity Jane. Absolutely superb

*Nayes*
None event related really only my own regrets
1. Not getting any promotional gear, tried buying eventually.
2. Forgetting to go back and buy the black XXX cap.
3. Not finding the XXX bottle with a ring, even with some inside info
4. Frosteez, XXX and my new favourite Calamity Jane not being available in 1liters
5. 1 vendor issue, bought coils that melt off after firing them
6. Next year we will need coffee in the queue from 6am, money would not be an issue as we froze our .... off. .

Can't wait for next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Cornelius said:


> Vapecon for me was epic.
> I think the fact that I was well prepared with knowing what I wanted where helped a great deal. When we arrived we were maybe nr 100 or so. So by the time we got in I send the wife to Vapeking and I went to Vaperite. And we got everything on both lists.
> 
> *Ayes*
> ...



Thanks @Cornelius 
We tried for you guys to get coffee in the queue - I promise
I myself tried with 3 companies 
But i could not pull it off.
Next time we will try harder

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/8/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Cornelius
> We tried for you guys to get coffee in the queue - I promise
> I myself tried with 3 companies
> But i could not pull it off.
> Next time we will try harder



Haha Maybe a business opportunity for next year, could cover my Vapecon expenses. Happy wife happy life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Cornelius said:


> Haha Maybe a business opportunity for next year, could cover my Vapecon expenses. Happy wife happy life.



No jokes @Cornelius - if you want to provide coffee to about 1,000 enthusiastic vapers in the queue next year, just send me a PM and lets discuss

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/8/17)

Silver said:


> No jokes @Cornelius - if you want to provide coffee to about 1,000 enthusiastic vapers in the queue next year, just send me a PM and lets discuss



I can help here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I can help here...



This is great to hear @Rude Rudi !
We must talk
Please make a note to chat to us if we forget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/8/17)

Silver said:


> This is great to hear @Rude Rudi !
> We must talk
> Please make a note to chat to us if we forget



Sure thing. 
Murphy off course will ensure it is sweltering hot next year then the guys want Coke in the line and not coffee!!! LOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sure thing.
> Murphy off course will ensure it is sweltering hot next year then the guys want Coke in the line and not coffee!!! LOL!



That's a good vetting system, only plebs would pref coke over coffee even in the heat, so you know who not to let in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (28/8/17)

Too many "ayes" for me to mention!

Biggest "nay" is that there was NO time for me to have a decent chat with everyone or do any proper shopping!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/8/17)

Was really well done, the security was pretty decent (maybe not the car guards) they actually caught me trying to sneak in, all the staff/organisers were super friendly and on the ball, the vendors that I did meet were really cool folks, I got a bunch of cool swag, I only came late and for a few hours so I can't really comment on some of the other gripes as they didn't really effect me. All-in-all came off pretty slick and showed off the community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (28/8/17)

I have far too many ayes to mention, overall it was pretty awesome.

As for my nayes:
- My biggest would have to be the collapse of the queue outside when it was split into scanned, to be scanned, and to buy. As when we arrived we were pretty close to the front (joys of arriving in the dark and freezing cold) then as the split happened suddenly there were at least 200+ people cramming their way in front of us. Though that may just be because of some people's lack of care towards others (more of an "eff you I got mine" mentality)

-The bigger stands that were actually selling, they really could have done with some form of queue system, something like roped walkways to stand in a civil queue, then get away from the counter easily when you are done. As everywhere was just a scrum with the again the same mentality as my previous point.

-The staff seemed so swamped, perhaps take on some more volunteers to help out. Since I was keen to meet the awesome staff but you guys where so busy. (Would be more than willing to help out next year if you need)


Other than that, I really enjoyed it. A huge thank you for putting this together! Really looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (28/8/17)

Ayes:
Overall great event. 
Managed well

Nayes:
Packed like hell
Missed out on A lot of vendors the Vape guy, vape king, revolution vape nd many others because of the lines, can't stand lines.
Lack of halaal foods unless I missed a few but could only find epic eats.

Overall great event, thanks to everyone who made this possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Rafique said:


> Ayes:
> Overall great event.
> Managed well
> 
> ...



Thanks @Rafique 
It was just Epic Eats that was Halaal
I did notice a bigger queue outside their truck at about 11h00 than the others
We have noted that we should consider a second Halaal food vendor for next time
Thanks for the feedback

PS - how was the food from Epic Eats? I didnt try it myself despite wanting to. I just didnt have the time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (28/8/17)

Thanks @Silver, food was ok. Menu limited but as long as we were able to get something to eat. Funny enough, the 2 cheaper dishes chip something were far nicer than the baguette that I bought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## yolan213 (28/8/17)

Not much of a trickster but don't see anyone complaining about the air movement on stage? Guys seem to have struggled in relation to their videos....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/17)

AYES :
1) The crowds and the vibe was 100% better then last year
2) Ventilation and the outside area was amazing. Made the flow soo much better
3) Attendees was nothing short of amazing I am sure over 5000+ people were there
4) As a vendor this event is the biggest in SA and that was clear after this event.
5) The high level of stands this year was also nothing to sneeze at
6) Food was amazing. Bulkan burgers!!
7) The lighting on the stage looked soo killer!

NAYES :

1) Minor complaint but some of the drink prices were a little insane. 3 Gin and Tonic were R150.00 although beers were fine at R20.00 so it really is minor if you want to drink something else
2) I think the close time was too late. Things died off at 6.30. I think a 2 day event with split times will be better Saturday: 9-6 and Sunday 9-2 will be much better 
3) Need a separate area for trick comp

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/17)

I am not going to repeat what has been said up top, as I agree with all the AYES. It was so lekker to meet people and sit and chat.
So my list will be short.

AYES :
Outside area was great. Some more tables with shade would be even better

NAYES :
More coffee outlets needed.
More parking
My biggest gripe is vendors still unpacking stock when the doors open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## charl9210 (28/8/17)

Silver said:


> No jokes @Cornelius - if you want to provide coffee to about 1,000 enthusiastic vapers in the queue next year, just send me a PM and lets discuss


You can maybe next year try Cupocafe, and use somebody that can bring two or more coffee trailers, the queue was long

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## EttieneG (28/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> I have far too many ayes to mention, overall it was pretty awesome.
> 
> As for my nayes:
> - My biggest would have to be the collapse of the queue outside when it was split into scanned, to be scanned, and to buy. As when we arrived we were pretty close to the front (joys of arriving in the dark and freezing cold) then as the split happened suddenly there were at least 200+ people cramming their way in front of us. Though that may just be because of some people's lack of care towards others (more of an "eff you I got mine" mentality)
> ...


Here i second the queue issue outside.We were standing since 04h00 and was probable no 20 in line maybe more.... Then just before 09h00 people were coming from all angles. If it was a rugby match it would have been record yellow card day. We probably got in close to no 100! The security or gate controller had absolutely no freaking idea what do do and made up some BS like people who need to buy tickets can go in first and then changed it to people who still need to be scanned can go in first?! Did that guy vape Spirits or what? I loved the day, we had a smashing time and we managed to get one or two specials. 

I would suggest that next year, a more structured entrance is well needed. To those yellow carders, walala wasala!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/8/17)

I see everybody is jumping on my coffee idea now. . Lets all "clap" together and do it. . I am definitely game to have a coffee stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (28/8/17)

I had a look at the pics....it looked fantastic. Such a pity I couldn't be there. From the Garden Vape Meet to this in 4 years, hey @Gizmo and @Silver ? Well done to all involved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Tom said:


> I had a look at the pics....it looked fantastic. Such a pity I couldn't be there. From the Garden Vape Meet to this in 4 years, hey @Gizmo and @Silver ? Well done to all involved!



Thanks @Tom !
We missed you - you would have had such a blast
You are quite right - the first vape meet at Gizmo's place in the garden with about 12 of us.
I remember that with fondness.

The amazing thing about VapeCon is that despite it being much much bigger, there was still a great spirit amongst many of us. And lots of familiar faces - so great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreH (29/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> *Ayes*
> Fantastic all round - all aspects well manged and run. I thoroughly enjoyed it all but:
> 
> *Nayes*
> ...



Agree to limited DIY. Was hoping to buy a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreH (29/8/17)

So this was my first Vapecon event and it was EPIC. Well done to @Silver and his team for this great event. We should look at getting some newspaper or radio station to write or broadcast from this event this is the largest event in SA and would make a good headline.

Ayes:
1. Great Event
2. Vibe was wonderfull
3. Crazy Specials
4. Meeting a few members
5. Chatting to a vendors

Nayes:
1. Missed most of the events on stage. Damn Ques
2. Not knowing what each vendor is selling and all there specials. Maybe a VC newspaper to be handed out with the map containing all their specials. Saves alot of time.
3. Vape King que was a bit disorganized for me. Waiting to get in front and then getting there "place your order" and having to wait until it gets to the POS. (You can either follow your product until it gets to POS or leave the que and go stand close to the POS and wait)
4. More dustbins needed
5. Was hoping to see more DIY

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AndreH (29/8/17)

AndreH said:


> So this was my first Vapecon event and it was EPIC. Well done to @Silver and his team for this great event. We should look at getting some newspaper or radio station to write or broadcast from this event this is the largest event in SA and would make a good headline.
> 
> Ayes:
> 1. Great Event
> ...



See VC made the papers after all

http://rekordcenturion.co.za/125795/vaping-community-goes-wild-in-voortrekker/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## David Pilkington (29/8/17)

Cornelius said:


> Vapecon for me was epic.
> 
> *Nayes*
> 4. *Frosteez*, XXX and my new favourite Calamity Jane not being available in 1liters



I feel that if I had a 1l of Frosteez I would lock myself in a room and vape it all till the vapour in the air caused my fingertips to wrinkle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/8/17)

AndreH said:


> See VC made the papers after all
> 
> http://rekordcenturion.co.za/125795/vaping-community-goes-wild-in-voortrekker/


Oh that's awkward... why does vpa director get press airtime and not eccigsa?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (5/10/17)

First of just want to say thank you to the vapecon team and especially for listening to last years complaints and doing something about them. This is really appreciated.
Took me a while to reply to this. I was depressed because of over spending and depressed because I wanted more stuff and missed some awsome deals so avoided the vapecon threads for a while.

Don't have any thing negative to add to this it was an awsome event woke up at 3 after going to bed at 2 to arive at 4:50 at vapecon glad I decided that we had to wake up an hour earlier than planned. But we where still late. Next year we might have to go trought at 12 lol.
I had every thing planned for maximum free juice lol only missed one free juice the one I wanted the most but thats life.

The only negative I have is the same that's been mentioned here before: The failure of human kind. People who know they arrived late that pushed to the front.

All in all from last year's q this was a major improvement big thank you to the team to make this happen.

Looking forward to next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shuaib Ally Jhan (6/10/17)

Aye - Lots of activity, entertainment and variety of Vendor stalls!

Naye - Need more Halaal food

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

It's been a while but I will post now anyway.
Great event, well managed. Food and drinks a lot better than last year, extraction and air a lot better than last year.
Felt sorry for the tricksters though with the moving air.
Dont go to vapecon thinking you will meet and mingle with the ecigssa guys. They have enough on their minds and enough to do without you getting in the way, dont take it personally.
I dont do crowds well, but if there were no crowds then it would not be a successful event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/17)

Friep said:


> The only negative I have is the same that's been mentioned here before: The failure of human kind. People who know they arrived late that pushed to the front.




I was fortunate to attend VapeCon 2016 and saw the same problem. Worse was the "I'm keeping a spot for someone" who arrives 2 hours after you've been in the queue.
As I mentioned last year, the only way to solve these problems is to give each person a numbered ticket as they enter the main gate (only 1 per person so no keeping spots for others) and then they enter the arena according to their number.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (19/10/17)

It was an amazing event! And I will most definitely go again!

The issues I had were all just mine... I am not a crowd person... so I got a wee bit overwhelmed with everyone pushing to get to the front... so yes... maybe a queue system at every stand will work a bit better...
I am also quite shy... so I didn't get to meet all the people I would have loved to meet... My problem I know... Not VapeCon...
And DIY... more DIY please!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> As I mentioned last year, the only way to solve these problems is to give each person a numbered ticket (only 1 per person so no keeping spots for others) as they enter the main gate and then they enter the arena according to their number.



100% @ddk1979! Great idea and a pity we never saw that suggestion last year! Next year if you don't have a number and you are not in sequence you get your head smashed in with a baseball bat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (19/10/17)

I will gladly man the baseball bat. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN (20/10/17)

Too many ayes to mention (Awesome giveaways,awesome company in the queues,great specials from the vendors,great entertainment etc)

Nayes:
-1 Halaal store which meant waiting extremely long for food and it wasnt extremely filling either.
(I can help out with this next year,will chat at some point @Silver )

-Way too much wind on stage with regards to the comps.

All in all,it was an epic event and I throughly enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

